# How fast will this one cut an acre?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Saw this new Deere on the web last night. Not much grip with the tires shown, but should cut fast.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Wonder how fast that deck will spin. That would be fun.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I think thats called a street sweeper with those tires.:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I don't think it will stall in tall grass. Maybe melt a belt though.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

in drag racing the rear tires will exspand and it looks like the rear tires on the Deere are a little close


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I bet it can pop some mean wheelies and set the record for blade tip speed!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

With the blade tip speed, *"lift"* will have a whole new meaning, Chief!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

And you really don't want to run over anything in the yard because it would come out like a missile mg: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

w w what kind of motor and transmission in there?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah those tires look like they are already rubbin the front of the fender


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l would love to make one like that


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

what kind engine is that?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

prob a chev 350 V8 cruisin turtle turtle turtle turtle turtle turtle turtle


----------

